# My Juwel Vision 180 - Tropical



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I noticed that I hadn't added any pictures of my tank well these are of a few months back but it looks very similar...



















As you can see the fuzzy algae likes to take over my tank, it lives on all the decor and live plants, ugly thing!!

Stocking is...
7 Congo Tetra
9 X-Ray Tetra
2 Kribensis
1 Rainbow Shark
2 Clown Loach
2 Bristlenose Plec

I think thats it.


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

To get rid of your algea do a total black out for 5-7 days, turn your lights of and cover teh tank with anything dark so that no light can get in, dont sneak a look halfway through or feed your fish (they will be fine) after this the algea should all be gone


----------

